# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  tkinter taille difrentes pour chaque onglet du notebook

## LS_Soleil

bonjour,

aprs plusieurs tentatives infructueuse, pour obtenir des onglets  tailles diffrentes d'un notebook, j'ai besoin d'aide.
j'ai trouvez ceci crit avec un classe.
Ne connaissant pas les classes, je souhaite l'criture simple.



```

```

merci pour l'aide

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Pour faire la chose sans classes,  pourrait donner:


```

```

Votre code n'a pas que ce problme, mais je ne vais pas le corriger.

- W

----------


## LS_Soleil

bonjour,

pour ajouter un widget tel un Label, faut-il le faire comme ceci? en identifiant par winfo_children puis ajouter les widgets dsirs dans cette fonction?



```

```


merci

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> pour ajouter un widget tel un Label, faut-il le faire comme ceci? en identifiant par winfo_children puis ajouter les widgets dsirs dans cette fonction?


Le notebook affiche des tabs qui peuvent tre "Frame" et contenir/afficher ce que vous voulez (ou d'autres widgets).

Naviguer/identifier dans les diffrents "tabs" d'un notebook est un sujet (voir la documentation du Notebook)
Comment faire avec le widget associ au tabs en est un autre.

Eviter de mlanger les 2...

- W

----------


## LS_Soleil

donc comme ceci :



```

```

----------


## wiztricks

> donc comme ceci



Crer une Frame pour en faire un tabs d'un notebook, peut se faire avec:


```
      notebook.add(Frame(notebook, width=400, height=40, name="a"), text="TAB1")
```

Si vous devez accder ensuite  la Frame, soit vous vous dbrouillez avec le notebook soit vous crez une variable qui permettra d'avoir votre chemin  vous.


```

```

Il n'y a pas une solution mais des solutions plus ou moins adaptes  ce que vous cherchez  faire...

- W

----------

